# Can't write, must draw!



## Abby

Here's what i did over the weekend


----------



## PiP

Abby, it looks like a photograph! Love the expression you've captured on his face


----------



## Abby

Thanks Pip!


----------



## Skodt

How? I mean how is this even humanly possible? How also does the crap that sells in art museums get hung on walls, and this is free on a message board. This is amazing. I would say I am speechless, but I just said words, so, I would be lying, but wow!


----------



## A_Jones

Do you copy from photos or life?  Or do they come from your head?


----------



## Gumby

That is awesome! You've managed to capture a lot of personality on that face and the detail is simply stunning! You just tell a different kind of story, Abby, one without words.


----------



## Virye Lerbern

I wasn't sure what I was expecting when I clicked on this post but I am glad I did. It sure surprised me to see a drawing so stunning. I am also being a little biased as I am a cat lover.


----------



## Abby

Thanks for all the lovely comments! I draw mainly from photos but also sometimes from life and I've even done a couple from imagination. This one is from a photo of my son's girlfriend's cat, and I should actually be getting paid for it which is unusual! I wanted to do it in colour but they are mad about black & white photos and wanted it done in plain old graphite.


----------



## Emz

Thats what i do, color always messes mine up! Breath taking! Good job!


----------



## Abby

Thanks Emz


----------



## GummyBear

Stunning!  Looks more like a photograph than a drawing.  Very impressive.


----------



## Abby

Thank you GummyBear!


----------



## dantefrizzoli

You sicken me with how awesome you are. I am going to be following you for a long time now!


----------



## Abby

Aw Thanks Dante!


----------



## escorial

is it alive or dead...me i go with alive but what a picture...amazin


----------



## Abby

Oh God now you've said that escorial I will never look at it again without thinking 'dead moggy!!' It was alive when the ref photo was taken though, and is still alive now but getting on a bit


----------



## TheYellowMustang

Whaa... but... just... how??


----------



## Abby

Thanks  Love your avatar btw YellowMustang, is it from Fight club?


----------



## TheYellowMustang

Abby said:


> Thanks  Love your avatar btw YellowMustang, is it from Fight club?


Yes, it is  I wanted an avatar that reflects who I am, what I do. That picture pretty much sums it up.


----------



## Abby

Intriguing!


----------



## Pandora

Beautiful Abby and you capture personality too, much talent you have.

I have to add the depth and background very cool.


----------



## Abby

Thanks Pandora!


----------



## Sc0pe

You know i looked at it once and though. "nice picture" had to look at it again so see that it was in fact painted. That's amazing. how long dose it take to make something like that?


----------



## Abby

Thanks! It's actually pencil and it took a couple of days to do


----------



## Phase

Don't even understand how it's humanly possible to draw like that. Brilliant.


----------



## Abby

Thanks!


----------



## Fru

I wish I could give that picture more than one like. C'est magnifique. Would that I had a fraction of your talent. Love it.


----------



## Abby

Aw thanks Fru, I love love love Jaime Lannister btw!!


----------



## Cassafrass

Skodt said:


> How? I mean how is this even humanly possible? How also does the crap that sells in art museums get hung on walls, and this is free on a message board. This is amazing. I would say I am speechless, but I just said words, so, I would be lying, but wow!



This... was my exact reaction. This is beautiful - well done! :')


----------



## Dr. Garp

Wow, this only took you a few days to do?  How many hours?  Very nice.


----------



## Abby

Thanks! I don't know how many hours but probably quite a few. I find I work quite quickly in graphite though compared to other mediums, must do some more!


----------



## lokerola

If you were to interview for an artist's job somewhere and they said "show me your portfolio", all you would have to do is to show them this drawing. You are a gifted artist. I had to look twice to see it wasn't a photograph.


----------



## Abby

Thanks Lokerola


----------



## Diatsu

That looks amazing. The shading is spectacular, and the depth in the details are awesome! I also love how one eye is slight open, something cats do often.

Im curious, what did you use to draw this? Pencil and/or tablet?


----------



## Abby

Thanks! It's just regular graphite pencil, I have got a tablet but haven't worked out how to use it yet!


----------



## glassy

Beautiful! Love the detail


----------



## Abby

Thanks!


----------



## Threak 17

I though it was a photo, seriously.  That is amazing.  Simply amazing.


----------



## Abby

Ah thanks Threak


----------

